# -|| اســتــفــســار بــخــصــوص الـمـيـاه الـتـي إنــتـاجـهـا مـع الـنـفـط ||-



## En 3eSaM (30 نوفمبر 2009)

~ السـ عليـكم ورحمـة الله وبركـاته ــلام ~ 

أعضـاء ملتقى المهندسيـن العرب .. أهـلاً وسهـلاً بكـم

عنـدي استفسـار بخصـوص الميـاه التي إنتـاجها مع النفـط

سمعت أن هـذه الميـاه بهـا موّاد مشعـة :29:

أريـد معرفـة هـذه المواد بالإضـافة إلى تأثيـر هـذه المواد السلبي على الكائنـات الحيـة 


​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام
ماهومصدر المعلومة
وفقك الله


----------



## jabbar_k74 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..... تحية للجميع 
(الماء المنتج مع النفط ) هو ماء مالح تصل نسبة الملوحة به الى ما يقارب (200,000 جزء /لكل مليون جزء ) ppm.
هذا الماء عادة يكون طبيعيا متواجد اصلا في الصخور مع النفط ( الانتاج عادة يحدث بسبب ارتفاع مستوى تماس النفط / الماء داخل البئر وبالتالي يحدث انتاج للماء مع النفط من خلال الثقوب ).

وبعض الحالات الخاصة بحقن الماء ( طرق استخلاص النفط ) التي تستخدم في الابار حسب هذا الكتاب 
Bernard Zemel - Tracers in the Oil Field-
تستخدم مواد مشعة لغرض متابعة الماء المحقون واين يذهب داخل التكوينات وباستخدام اجهزة خاصة تعرف Radioactive Tracers يتم معرفة اين يذهب الماء المحقون.

هذه المواد المشعة التي تستخدم ذات عمر نصف قليل جدا , بحيث يتم التخلص من تاثيراتها طبيعيا ( تستهلك ضمن عمر النصف المحدد - او اكثر بضعفين ).
اقتباس من احد فصول الكتاب 
"The usefulness of water-flood tracers is based upon the assumption that the
movement of the tracer reflects the movement of the injected water. How closely
this holds true depends upon how closely the tracer follows the injected water
through a formation without significant loss or delay. This in turn depends upon
how well the chemical composition of the tracer meets the constraints set by the
properties of the formation. Radioactive isotopes are used to tag chemical tracers
to provide analytical tools of high selectivity and sensitivity. The tracer properties,
however, are defined only by their chemical composition"

"Tracers are added to waterfloods for many reasons and in a variety of circumstances.
They can be a powerful tool for describing the reservoir, investigating
unexpected anomalies in flow, or verifying suspected geological barriers or flow
channels. They can also be used in a test section of the field before expanding the
flood "

يقصد بالـTracers المواد المشعة المستخدمة (اسم عام ).

في هذه الحالة يمكن ان تكون المواد المشعة مع الماء المنتج .......

( مجرد نقل من احد الكتب وليس تاكيدا على وجود المواد المشعة في الماء المنتج ) 

ولكن حقيقة موضوع يستحق المتابعة ....


----------



## jabbar_k74 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقتباس من 

OGP 
Report No. 412

September 2008
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I n t e r n a t i o n a l A s s o c i a t i o n o f O i l & G a s P r o d u c e r s
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guidelines for the management of Naturally Occurring
Radioactive Material (NORM) in the oil & gas industry
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Radioactive materials such as Uranium and Thorium were incorporated in the Earth’s crust when
it was formed; these normally exist at trace (parts per million – ppm) concentrations in rock formations.
Decay of these unstable radioactive elements produces other radionuclides that, under certain
conditions (dependent upon pressure, temperature, acidity etc) in the subsurface environment are
mobile and can be transported from the reservoir to the surface with the oil & gas products being
recovered.
During the production process, NORM flows with the oil, gas and water mixture and accumulates
in scale, sludge and scrapings. It can also form a thin film on the interior surfaces of gas processing
equipment and vessels. The level of NORM accumulation can vary substantially from one facility to
another depending on geological formation, operational and other factors. To determine whether
or not a facility has NORM contamination, NORM survey, sampling and analysis needs to be conducted "

مع الشكر.....للجميع


----------



## En 3eSaM (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يرحـم الله ولديكم يا شبـاب

لكن .. ماهو اسم هـذه المواد المشعـة ..؟!!

(-:


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام
شكرا الاخjabbar_k74 علئ المعلومة الشاملة
واضيف رابط "Tracers in the Oil Field" by B. Zemel
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/-quot-Tracers-in-the-Oil-Field-quot-by-B-Zemel_330677.html
وفقك الله


----------



## jabbar_k74 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الصراحة اخونا العزيز ...... 
اذا تريد التاكد من هذا الموضوع (100 % ) لازم تسوي تحليل متكامل لنموذج من الماء المنتج ومعرفة تركيز كل مكون من مكوناته وكذلك الكشف عن وجود هذه المواد المشعة وتركيزها ايضا .... لانه بعض الحالات يكون تركيز هذه المواد قليل جدا وغير مؤثر ....
وبالمناسبة من اخطر المواد المشعة التي يمكن تتواجد عرضا ( عن طريق الخطا- اقصد خطا في الاستخدام او حدوث مشكلة ) وليس ضمن الماء المنتج .
مصادر اشعة كاما ( سيزيوم - 137 ) والمستخدم بكثرة في اجهزة تحديد الكثافة للسوائل Density .
مصادر النيوترونات (Neutron ) الموجودة في المصادر الكيمائية Chemical Sources والمتواجدة في مولدات النيوترونات Neutron Generator والمستخدمة بكثرة في اجهزة ( قياس المسامية , التشبع ,مستويات التماس بين السوائل داخل التكوينات ...
المصدر الكيمائي Cf252 .
مولدات النيوترونات Am-Be and D-T .
هذه المواد شائعة جدا في الاجهزة المذكورة سابقا .


----------



## jabbar_k74 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

Activity concentration of 238U, 226Ra, 210Pb and 232Th, 228Ra, 224Ra in production water 

Radionuclide Reported Range (Bq/l)

238U 0.0003 – 0.1
226Ra 0.002 – 1,200
210Pb 0.05 – 190
232Th 0.0003 – 0.001
228Ra 0.3 – 180
224Ra 0.5 – 40

Activity concentration of 238U, 226Ra, 210Po and 232Th in crude oil 

Radionuclide Reported Range (Bq/g)

238U 0.0000001 – 0.01
226Ra 0.0001 – 0.04
210Po 0 – 0.01
232Th 0.00003 – 0.002

" منقول من نفس المصدر السابق "


----------



## jabbar_k74 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

حسب الجدولين السابقين نلاحظ تركيز كل من المواد المشعة في كل من الماء المنتج و النفط الخام 
الوحدات المستخدمة لتمثيل التركيز هي 
Bq/L - Becquerel /Liter
Bq/g -Becquerel/Gram
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تفسير هذه الوحدات موجود في كتاب اسمه "Radioactivity - Introduction and History "
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وهذا اقتباس من الفصل " الثامن- Radionuclide Decay, Mass, and Radioactivity Units "
---------------------
The activity of 1 g of 226Ra is the basis of the unit of radioactivity known as the curie
(Ci). One curie is almost equal to the activity of 1 g of 226Ra or, by definition,
1Ci = 2.22 × 10^12 dpm = 3.7 × 10^10 dps 
Therefore, one curie of activity or any multiple of the curie of any radionuclide defines
the number of atoms disintegrating per unit of time in minutes or seconds.
The rate of decay in terms of time in seconds gives rise to a more internationally adopted
Système International d’Unités (SI) unit of activity, which is the becquerel (Bq), where by
definition
1 Bq = 1 dps
Therefore, we can interrelate the curie and becquerel as follows:
1 Ci = 2.22 × 10^12 dpm = 3.7 × 10^10 dps = 37GBq

Likewise, smaller units of the curie, namely the millicurie (mCi) and microcurie (Ci),
may be interrelated with the becquerel as follows:
1 mCi = 2.22 × 10^9 dpm = 3.7 × 10^7 dps = 37MBq 
and

 1MicroCi = 2.22 × 10^6 dpm = 3.7 × 10^4 dps = 37 kBq


1Becquerel = 1 disintegration per second 1 dps

MBq mega becquerels =10^6 dps

اتمنى ان تكون هذه المعلومات العامة مفيدة للجميع ...........والسلامة للجميع .


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*أقترح الذهاب الى هذا الموقع !!*

لا أعتقد بوجود مواد مشعة في الماء المنتج ، ولكنني أقترح الرجوع الى موقع منظمة معالجة الماء المنتج Produced water Society وهو الموقع التالي:
www.producedwatersociety.com
حيث تتوفر فيه العديد من البحوث المتعلقة بهذا المجال ، كما أنه يهتم بكل ما يخص الماء المنتج.
علماً أن هناك الآن العديد من البحوث على الأنترنت لأستغلال الماء المنتج (بعد المعالجة) في مياه الشرب ، وفي ري المزروعات ، مما يؤكد خلوها من أية تأثيرات أشعاعية.


----------



## jabbar_k74 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا..... على الموقع 

لكن نفس الموقع يشير الى ضرورة التاكد من المواد المشعة المتواجدة طبيعيا (NORM ) قبل استخدام هذا الماء .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the Gulf of Mexico area west of the Mississippi River, where elevated levels of naturally occurring radioactive material (NORM) have been detected, radium must be measured and bio-accumulation monitored if the produced water is to be discharged overboard
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2009)

jabbar_k74 قال:


> شكرا..... على الموقع
> 
> لكن نفس الموقع يشير الى ضرورة التاكد من المواد المشعة المتواجدة طبيعيا (norm ) قبل استخدام هذا الماء .
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 يبدو أنك قد دخلت الى هذا الموقع وأستفدت منه .. ولكن أرجو منك الأستزادة من المعلومات المتوفرة فيه ، وبيان لماذا يستخدم هذا الماء في الشرب إذا كان يحتوي على مواد مشعة.


----------



## jabbar_k74 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا....جزيلا على الموقع 
حقيقة العلم نور ....ولا يوجد افضل من المعلومة المفيدة 
شكرا مرة اخرى 
( اخوك من شركة نفط ميسان )


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 يناير 2010)

*آخر المستجدات في هذا الموضوع ...*

الفقرات التالية مقتبسة من كتاب:
Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering – John C.Reis, Gulf Publishing Company 1996​​ 
وقد تم التأكد من موضوع وجود المواد المشعة في الماء المنتج .. ولكن الكتاب المذكور يؤكد عدم خطورة المواد المشعة في الماء المنتج.. 
​​1. الفقرة التالية تؤكد بأن هناك كميات قليلة من المواد المشعة في الماء المنتج...
" Produced water may also contain low levels of naturally occurring radioactive materials, or NORM " ​ 
2. الفقرة التالية تقول بأن الأشعاع الناتج من المواد المشعة قد يسبب تمزيق الخلوية الكيميائية ويبدّل تركيب الخلايا ، ويكون التعرض لهذا النوع من الأشعاع أخف تأثيراً من الأنواع الباقية مصادر الأشعاع وأنه لا يمثّل خطورة جدية على الصحة.
​
"Nuclear radiation from NORM can disrupt cellular chemistry and alter the genetic structure of cells. In most cases, however, radiation exposure from NORM is significantly lower than that from other natural and man-made sources of radiation and does not represent a serious health hazard "​​​


----------

